# A5 trotz Mini-Ausdruck riesig?



## alltworace (8. August 2005)

Hallo,

momentan arbeite ich für einen Kunden an einer Broschüre, Größe A5, A4 aufgeklappt. Ich meine, A5 ist doch, sobald es ausgedruckt wurde, ziemlich klein, aber wenn ich bei Photoshop (arbeite eigentlich nur mit dem Programm) die A4-Maße halbiere, damit ich die Größe einer Seite der Broschüre habe, dann ist das noch immer -riesig- und ich finde z.B. kein Hintergrundbild für's Cover, das groß genug ist. Andere werden das doch auch nicht so umständlich machen müssen, was mache ich falsch? Gibt es einen Trick?

Grüße
a²r


----------



## Duddle (8. August 2005)

Da gibt es ein klitzekleines Wörtchen namens Auflösung, das dich in diesem Fall scheinbar im Schaffen behindert.

Um so größer die Auflösung (und die ist beim Print ab 300dpi), um so grösser wirkt natürlich die Arbeitsfläche auf dem Bildschirm trotz gleichbleibender Bildmaße.
Mach einfach mal testweise ein Bild mit 5x5cm mit 50dpi, danach 5x5cm mit 500 dpi.

Da das Web mit 72 (oder sind`s mittlerweile doch andere Zahlen?) dpi arbeitet, musst du also sehr große Fotos suchen (also gut aufgelöste). Glücklicherweise bieten die Stockphoto-Seiten diese in ausreichendem Maße. Oder du fotografierst selbst mit der Digitalkamera…

*edit:* Oder du arbeitest direkt nur mit Vektoren  ;-) 


Duddle


----------



## alltworace (8. August 2005)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Erklärung  

Wie mache ich das jetzt am besten? Habe gestern extra HL² in 1600x1200 (größer macht meine Grafikkarte schlapp) Bilder schiessen müssen die immer noch viel zu klein sind ... also plagen sich alle Print-Designer damit rum? Die DPI-Auflösung runterstellen hilft auch nicht da Qualitätsverlust?

Sorry, bin in der Sparte absoluter Neuling und mit der Materie kein Stück vertraut.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (8. August 2005)

sowie du die dpi runterschraubst wird die Qualitä darunter leiden!

300dpi sollten für den Druck schon sein, wie Duddle sagt!


----------

